# Brotherhood still alive and well.



## 263FPD (Oct 29, 2004)

I rarely post things of personal nature. But there is no way that I can't post this. Some folks here who know me personally, are well aware that once again, my eldest daughter is in the hospital fighting yet another respiratory illness for the fifth or so time in the last 13 months.

Her mother and I, have been splitting time between hospital coverage and my two younger children. As of today, we have been there almost a week.

Last night was my turn to cover. This afternoon we did our normal swap and I drove home to get the driveway cleared and my pellet stove started to get the house ready for my two younger kiddos.

Imagine my shock and surprise when I pulled in to a scraped driveway.

I immediately knew who was one of the persons responsible, and quickly found out who was the second.

I will not post names but will say that one of them is my partner on my job, and the second is a friend from the Bellingham Police Department.

Gentlemen, you have my deepest gratitude. I hope to repay you someday.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Guest (Feb 18, 2013)

It's nice to hear of some good. Your daughter is in my prayers.

Sent from my wicked smaht DROID RAZR


----------



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

Prayers from here V.


----------



## topcop14 (Jul 13, 2004)

Thoughts and prayers for you and your family, I hope she get better soon. It is nice to hear that the brotherhood is still there.


----------



## Guest (Feb 18, 2013)

I know it's always said in trying times, but I truly mean it.....if there is ANYTHING that I or my wife can do, we're only a phone call away.


----------



## PBC FL Cop (Oct 22, 2003)

I wish your daughter and your family all the best, I'll keep you in my prayers as well. Nice to hear your brothers are looking out for you!! God bless!!


----------



## adroitcuffs (Jun 3, 2006)

We can't take the pain away, but we can do our best to make the view just a tad brighter. You don't ever have to walk the journey alone, my friend.


----------



## CPT Chaos (Mar 1, 2006)

My prayers are with your daughter. God bless you and your family.


----------



## mpd61 (Aug 7, 2002)

Keep going V! That's whats friends are for!


----------



## USAF286 (May 20, 2011)

I hope all is well with your daughter. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pahapoika (Nov 5, 2006)

sorry to hear about the kid. may she find better health in the new year.


----------



## Kilvinsky (Jan 15, 2007)

right.as.rain said:


> It's nice to hear of some good. Your daughter is in my prayers.
> 
> Sent from my wicked smaht DROID RAZR


+ as many as humanly possible.


----------



## BLUE BLOOD (Aug 31, 2008)

Great story, great friends and even greater you posted it. Best wishes for your little girl V.


----------



## skeet732 (Jan 3, 2011)

We've never met, don't expect we will, but we share fatherhood in common, so I send my prayers for your daughter's recovery


----------



## Code 3 (Dec 28, 2012)

I send my best 263. I don't have children but I can only imagine your stress level. It's great to see the brotherhood really surface here. I don't know you, but I still care about other peoples well-being. God bless.


----------



## Marks72 (Jan 30, 2009)

Best wishes '263', to you, your family, and especially your eldest daughter. My kids are all adults now, but having had one at Children's off and on for 3 years as an infant, I know how rough it can be. My best to the '263' family.....


----------



## 7costanza (Aug 29, 2006)

Sorry to hear V, silver lining is we live in State with the best hospitals. My thoughts and prayers are with your daughter,you and your family.


----------



## Guest (Feb 20, 2013)

7costanza said:


> Sorry to hear V, silver lining is we live in State with the best hospitals. My thoughts and prayers are with your daughter,you and your family.


When I was a Boston Housing cop, I told the guys in Paramedic-2 that if I ever got shot, take me to Boston City Hospital, then when I was stable, get me the hell out of there.


----------



## BxDetSgt (Jun 1, 2012)

Hang in there V. Thinking of you and your family.


----------



## Guest (Feb 21, 2013)

mtc said:


> I think I've mentioned it before - my sister and her hubby just bought a house cash - from the malpractice case against BMC.
> 
> Open compound fracture left for a week? You effing kidding?


Compound fracture - Mass General.

Gunshot - Boston Medical Center.


----------



## Peter T Davis (Aug 14, 2005)

Hope your daughter is doing better.


----------



## LA Copper (Feb 11, 2005)

Sometimes life throws us the proverbial curve, it's how we and those closest to us, handle it. Sounds like you're doing pretty darn well in both departments.

Prayers and best wishes to you and your family.


----------



## 263FPD (Oct 29, 2004)

It's progressing this week. She is still in Children's Hospital and will be there through the weekend. All her tests and things like that are on the up-trend, but due to the last 13 months, we are only being cautiously optimistic. I don't think anyone would blame us, knowing what the last year was like. I went back to work for several days, but will be going back to the hospital this Sunday. Last night was a good night, so I hear from her mom.


----------



## Desert Storm (Feb 19, 2013)

Hoping & praying that every day/night is better than the previous one...
Best wishes for speedy recovery...
Be Safe!!!!


----------



## KozmoKramer (Apr 25, 2004)

God Bless Brother. Thoughts and prayers your way.


----------

